# removing old cast iron tub, install new fiberglass



## l.h.ott (Jul 27, 2010)

just learned a valuable lesson, make sure old tub has a pop-up drain, not just a rubber stopper. otherwise the existing drain could be plumbed straight down from the drain hole with elbow up to the overflow, the opposite of what you need to install a pop-up on the new tub, meaning
plan on re-plumbing the entire drain and overflow


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know what you're talking about.

This is a red-flag!!!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Isn't it a given that a new tub will get a new drain set? And a certain amount of replumbing?

You should have seen that one coming.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, I must say, I've never done a job that required removing a CI tub. I may be doing just that in my own house but there is no way to get the tub out of the house. Will the CI shatter with a hammer? Can I break it into small enough pieces to toss them out a window?


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes a LARGE hammer. And wear pants and googles too. Just hit it in the same spot a couple times with a sledge and it will break. Lots of fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

l.h.ott said:


> just learned a valuable lesson, make sure old tub has a pop-up drain, not just a rubber stopper. otherwise the existing drain could be plumbed straight down from the drain hole with elbow up to the overflow, the opposite of what you need to install a pop-up on the new tub, meaning
> plan on re-plumbing the entire drain and overflow


Were you planning on re-using the old waste and overflow for the new tub?

Why cheap out on that? It would just hurt you in the long run...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CI shatters like glass, but if you can get it out in one piece thoes old clawfoot tubs sell for alot.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Did a 1st floor project where we removed the siding, sheathing, studs and inner walls and took the tub out through the open wall. 
Brought in a one piece fiberglass unit.
Once inside and out of the way, we framed, insulated, sheathed & reinstalled vinyl siding.
HO put a For Sale sign on the tub at the end of the driveway - gone the next day. 
Saved the landfill costs, someone got to reuse it.
Customer got a one piece unit instead of a 3-5 piece caulked and seamed thingy.

oh yeah I've also done the sledge on the tub thing...........
Safety glasses for sure....
.......and have the HO remove pics and stuff from the adjoining walls 'cuz you're gonna be shakin' some walls.......:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

If you're going to sledge a CI tub, remember to cover the close by windows too. Ask me how I learned that one.:whistling


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> If you're going to sledge a CI tub, remember to cover the close by windows too. Ask me how I learned that one.:whistling


Throw a heavy drop cloth over the tub before you whale away at it.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't say I've EVER installed a new tub or shower without a new drain set..............Just saying.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Have any of the previous posters dealt with this old type set up?

It is an ENTIRELY different creature. The drain control is located away from the tub itself. Very common in prewar buildings in New York City.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

RadRemod said:


> Yes a LARGE hammer. And wear pants and googles too. Just hit it in the same spot a couple times with a sledge and it will break. Lots of fun!:thumbsup:


Don't forget the earplugs. 

Make careful on the back-swings, ask me how I found out about that one. 
It seems toilets are quite easy to shatter with one blow.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

RadRemod said:


> Yes a LARGE hammer. And wear pants and googles too. Just hit it in the same spot a couple times with a sledge and it will break. Lots of fun!:thumbsup:


Never seen that done before but I have been hit in the chest by schrapnel. Even safety glasses won't stop an eye shot. 
Taken out many CI tubs in 1 piece, I would take out a wall if required.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i sold a old sea foam green CI tub for 500 bucks once...

beat the fuk outa it just dont be stupid use common sense....

i usally try to slavage them the weird people love the old colored tubs....


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Took 1 out of a Doctors house last year.
Almond and near perfect condition.
Took it to Habitat for Humanity and they refused it.
Ended up at the dump. Should have just left it on the curb.​


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've done it both ways...

Get the surround back to framing, then it's really not that hard to stand it up...

Put it on a 2-wheeler and head for the curb:thumbsup: 

I like to put a free sign out there...stuff just vanishes. It's probably a step up for someone


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

every bathroom we've ever done where we removed a tub, got a whole new drain set at least to where it goes down to the basement. usually it's galvanized pipe that is all corroded inside, why leave that anyways? I tell people up front that I'm doing that and they like the idea even if I'm more than the next guy. More customers around me want it done right and are willing to pay.


----------

